# nremt exam



## x_outtwo (Aug 16, 2008)

so i took my exam today for emt-b and it shut off at 90 some questions so i dont know what to think any suggestions


----------



## MMiz (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to EMTLife!

Your thread has been moved to the correct forum.  Based on the type of computerized testing the NREMT uses, there is no magic number.  If you browse around you'll find a mega-thread on the topic.  Hopefully you passed!


----------

